# Soundblaster Extigy



## Clarus (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey, I have been currently lusting over putting a soundblaster extigy on my iMac.  I was just wondering if anyone knew that it worked/didnt work, or if someone once knew a guy who had a cousin who used one, or even an educated guess based on other soundblaster card performance.  here is a link for the product itself.
Sound Blaster Extigy 
Thanks in advance peoples!

-Lucian


----------



## azosx (Jun 17, 2002)

I actually thought it would be cool to use the Extigy with my Cube by my cousin informed me this wouldn't be possible.  I guess the Extigy requires drivers only compatible with Windows.  I never looked into it further so maybe someone has  a work around for it. Mac support seemed like a no brainer considering machines like the Cube, iMac, iBook and PowerBook could greatly benefit from this sound device and Apple's support for USB way before most PCs.  Let us know if you find a work around or alternative product.


----------

